# bon logiciel de versions sur mac



## raphayel (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

je souhaite utiliser une interface graphique pour utiliser svn sur certains fichiers, si possible gratuit et le plus rapide à utiliser. Auriez-vous des recommandations? Par exemple est-il possible que le fichier se synchronise automatiquement avec le serveur régulièrement?

Ben là, tu n'es pas au bon endroit pour parler de ça, c'est une question pour "Customisation", je pense (SVN est une fonction fournie par le système). On déménage.


----------

